# G scale decals



## SteelWheels (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello All-

Im working on a rebuild and custom weathering project in G scale. I am looking for decals of a CSXT 3 bay hopper typically used for coal or sand. 
like this: 


http://seaboardcoast.com/yahoo_site...16_std.jpg

any suggestions of sites that may have this specific decal set in G scale.

any help is appreciated.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/StanCedarleaf/WebPageDecals/CustomDecalsx.html 


Is the man for the job!


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello,
I'm not sure any longer of what G scale decals are available. I think CDS has either given up or not in business. However, you may be able to still find some by doing a web search.
If this doesn't for you, you could try Stan Cedarleaf at [email protected] or Del Tapparo at mailto:[email protected]
Both of these suppliers have produced excellent decals for my projects.
Hope this will be of some help to you.
Cheers.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

CDS and Larry Larson Graphics' artwork has now been bought by Ozark Miniatures. They're not yet in production that I'm aware of, but both former manufacturers' line of dry transfers will soon be available again. Alas, I don't think CSX was among their product lines, but it wouldn't hurt to ask. 

Of the guys mentioned above (Stan and Del), Stan does custom decals, Del does vinyl transfers. Both do very good work. Another prospect would be Jeff Damerst at Shawmut Car Shops. He does a lot of standard gauge stuff, and may already have some CSX artwork in house. 

Later, 

K


----------

